# dosage for cydectin?



## noteworthy (Jun 27, 2008)

The vet on call looked at my doe's fecal, called it "stomach worms" and recommended Ivomec. However a friend with goats said it's probably another type of worm (barber pole?) and said that Cydectin works much better. I ordered the Cydectin pour-on for cattle and am ready to drench my herd. Someone please fill me in on dosage info. Thanks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

1 cc per 22lb I just use 20 lb


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome here. Let me suggest that you look into 101 here on this forum.....you will discover many articles that will help you along the way. I took this from an article by Sue Reith that is in there....

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,9.0.html

"""the Liver fluke (Fasciola hepatica)² looks so similar to that of the Barberpole worm (Haemonchus contortus)² that when it shows up on the slide in the Vet's office it's routinely misidentified to BE that of the Haemonchus contortus (or perhaps by some general term like strongyles, stomach worms, et al)."""""

Hope this helps also, as it is important to know what worm(s) you're dealing with. Selecting the right wormer is a must in order to do any good.

Whim


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to DGI! Check out Goat Keeping 101 for information also!  There's a lot of good information in that section.


----------



## noteworthy (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a girth tape to determine the weights of my goats, but for some reason it doesn't seem very accurate. My mini-nubian showed about 100 lbs, but my (smaller) nigerian dwarf measured the same. I really don't think she weighs as much. For giving the Cydectin will it hurt her if I have her weight overestimated?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

your tape doesn't really work for ND as it is for FB goats I think but no won't hurt to give a little too much as long as your not way off. Better to be over than under.


----------



## noteworthy (Jun 27, 2008)

Now it's been 5 days since they all got the cydectin. Even in the last day I am still seeing some (dead) worms in the droppings. Does this indicate a large overload or is that normal? 

2nd question: When do I repeat the dosing? Is it one week or one month?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In 7 to 10 days you would want to take in another fecal to see if there are more eggs, or different eggs, or no eggs. The only worms you can see with the naked eye is tapes and pinworms, tapes are not killed by Cydectin but anything as irritating as worming with a new wormer can make tapes abandon ship.

If you have not wormed correctly or used the correct wormer for a long time, you might want to think about worming again in 10 days, then again in 10 days to break the lifecycle of worms in your goats.

Learning to fecal is of course key, up as far north as you are, alot of your worming information you would get from me is overkill, since you are not dealing with the worm burdens we have here from or non freezes. In the same breath you also likely have other stomach worms called cool weather worms (strongides) which you will have to worm for and we rarely do. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone inject Cydectin? I read recently on the USDA Dale Bumpers Research Farms site that they are recommending injecting it for goats because it stays in the system longer than if administered orally. This would sure make giving it to bucks easier! 

Also I would be very interested to know if anyone knows how to do sedimentation fecals for liver flukes and lungworms. Their eggs are not available by flotation and I have not seen any with a smear or a sediment slide and not sure I am processing correctly. Do any of you do your own for these heavier eggs? 
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Alot like injecting ivermectin which lead to most of the wide spread resistance seen in it, I will be waiting to see how the trails going on right now are doing with injectable Cydectin given as an injectable before I move to it. With the oral use of it doing so well on my farm, I am not doing anything different until there is more soild proof....via Texas A&M etc., done on goats with HC burdens that are common for my area...

Part of the lifecycle of liverflukes is seen on fecal floats...it should give you enough of a key to know if you should being using a flukecide in your goats or not...I have had a Bareman done before for lungworm but unlike flotation which is readily taught, I heard it was special equipment when I asked....so I have no idea really what special equipment means...I assumed it meant $$$  

Let us know what you find out. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

For anyone interested here is the short article about using Cydectin as injection. 
This is a USDA release as posted on SCSRCP. I am interested because of wrestling with drama queen bucks and the potential for aspiration while they are resisting. This would also cut costs as you use the label dose.
Lee

Updated Recommendation for Moxidectin (Cydectin) Treatment in Goats
It is recommended that the cattle injectable formulation of moxidectin (recently approved by FDA) be used in goats because moxidectin has a superior pharmacokinetic profile in goats when administered by subcutaneous injection as compared to when administered orally. This means that a much greater proportion of the drug administered remains in the body at high therapeutic levels, but is no more persistent over time. Therefore, worm resistance to moxidectin will develop more slowly if given by injection to goats. Because the drug reaches high therapeutic levels when injected, there is no need to double the dose. So when administering moxidectin by subcutaneous injection, use the cattle dose which is on the label (0.09 mg/lb; 0.2 mg/kg; 21 day meat withdrawal ) This is the one exception with goats where a dewormer should be administered orally and where the regular label dose (not 2 times the dose) should be used. However, it is still OK to administer moxidectin orally to goats (just not preferred). But if an individual has a personal preference to administer moxidectin orally to goats, then the sheep oral drench at a 2X dose (0.18 mg/lb; 0.4 mg/kg) should be given.


----------

